# Chinese crested puppy floppy ears



## flaviormedina (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all!!!

I just acquired a 2 month old Chinese Crested puppy who's incredibly cute, playful and loving and I'm absolutely in love with him. Ahem! Back to the point: he came with his ears taped - I guess that's a standard procedure, since my two yorkies also came like that when I first got them. But this time, I noticed that there were signs of his ears getting slightly hurt from the (probably poorly executed) taping. So I removed them and in fact there were some quite bad looking blisters formed from the rubbing with the tape.

It's been about two weeks now and the blisters are all but healed. I'd like to know what your advice is on the matter. Should I try taping them again (this time with gauze underneath) or should I leave the ears to rest for a while longer? Is there any chance the ears will stand erect on their own as he gets older? Is there any procedure I can take besides taping (something less aggressive) that can help his ears point up?

I mean, it's not something that will determine my love for my puppy at all, I actually am learning to love those saggy ears, but if I could do something (that doesn't put him through suffering) to make them stand, I'd like that.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

What kind of breeder did you get your dog from if they did a bad tape job??


----------



## flaviormedina (Aug 6, 2013)

The only one available in my city and one of the only five existent in my country. And I actually went to their farm and it all looked pretty much alright. They also have a respectable homepage and many prizes won in national tournaments. Really, not everyone lives in a country where all breeds are readily available, with national registers of certified breeders. Still, I went for someone as good as I could. Please do not flame, I came for advice and not to be put down. I worry immensely about animal rights, am a vegetarian myself so please do not judge.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I might just leave his ears, he may be allergic to the adhesive and that could be why the blisters formed.
If you really want them taped again though, I might speak with your vet about having them do it, or do this (click the words).


----------



## flaviormedina (Aug 6, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> I might just leave his ears, he may be allergic to the adhesive and that could be why the blisters formed.
> If you really want them taped again though, I might speak with your vet about having them do it, or do this (click the words).


I see, acutally adding 1 and 1, I now remeber reading quite a lot about how allergic heairless breeds can be to various fabrics and materials, so you might well be right. I'm already purchasing those oxid zinc tapes, which I read are much less allergenic than usual tapes. If you don't mind, I'd like to ask two questions still: is there any chance the ears will point up if left on their own? And, if not, is there an age limit on how soon they should be taped? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

flaviormedina said:


> I see, acutally adding 1 and 1, I now remeber reading quite a lot about how allergic heairless breeds can be to various fabrics and materials, so you might well be right. I'm already purchasing those oxid zinc tapes, which I read are much less allergenic than usual tapes. If you don't mind, I'd like to ask two questions still: is there any chance the ears will point up if left on their own? And, if not, is there an age limit on how soon they should be taped? Thank you so much!!!


There's a chance... I mean if the dog generally has standing ears than they should just go up on their own - shepherds and other breeds of dogs do, but there is also the chance that they won't, you never really know until the dogs older. 

If his ears aren't up by 5 months old, then you can tape them, but 7-8 months, it's too late.
If you tape them too early, you can also cause a lot of problems.

Here, it's a link about chinese crested ear taping, should provide some info: http://www.crestars.com/chinese_crested_ear_taping.html


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

How about doing something crazy like just accepting his floppy ears? If you wanted a dog bred to standard you should have gone to a reputable breeder of Chinese Cresteds.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

socorny said:


> How about doing something crazy like just accepting his floppy ears? If you wanted a dog bred to standard you should have gone to a reputable breeder of Chinese Cresteds.


Even bred-to-standard chinese crested dogs, have their ears taped - chinese crested dogs that are not taped *sometimes* will end up with floppy ears and are categorised as powderpuffs. 
Do some research before acting accusatory to OP.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> Even bred-to-standard chinese crested dogs, have their ears taped - chinese crested dogs that are not taped *sometimes* will end up with floppy ears and are categorised as powderpuffs.
> Do some research before acting accusatory to OP.


 I realize that some need to have ears taped, but not if the animal is having an obvious allergic reaction to the adhesive. Powderpuffs are not referred to as Powderpuffs because of their ears. It is because they have fur. 
I think you may be confusing Chinese Cresteds with Papillons? The Phalenes are the ones with drop ears? If you are going to attempt to reprimand me, please get it right. 
My point was, if you choose a breeder willy nilly, you may not get exactly what you expected.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

socorny said:


> I realize that some need to have ears taped, but not if the animal is having an obvious allergic reaction to the adhesive. Powderpuffs are not referred to as Powderpuffs because of their ears. It is because they have fur.
> I think you may be confusing Chinese Cresteds with Papillons? The Phalenes are the ones with drop ears? If you are going to attempt to reprimand me, please get it right.
> My point was, if you choose a breeder willy nilly, you may not get exactly what you expected.


I posted a link to a website about chinese crested dogs above - if you are going to reprimand me, maybe YOU should get it right.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> I posted a link to a website about chinese crested dogs above - if you are going to reprimand me, maybe YOU should get it right.


Google powderpuff. Many have perk ears.... that is not what DEFINES a powderpuff.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

For heaven's sake, people. If you have questions about varieties or want to prove a point, look at the breed standard.



> The distinct varieties are born in the same litter. The Hairless with hair only on the head, tail and feet and the Powderpuff, completely covered with hair.





> Coat: The Hairless variety has hair on certain portions of the body: the head (called a crest), the tail (called a plume) and the feet from the toes to the front pasterns and rear hock joints (called socks). The texture of all hair is soft and silky, flowing to any length. Placement of hair is not as important as overall type. Areas that have hair usually taper off slightly. Wherever the body is hairless, the skin is soft and smooth. Head crest begins at the stop and tapers off between the base of the skull and the back of the neck. Hair on the ears and face is permitted on the Hairless and may be trimmed for neatness in both varieties. Tail plume is described under Tail. *The Powderpuff variety is completely covered with a double soft and silky coat.* Close examination reveals long thin guard hairs over the short silky undercoat. The coat is straight, of moderate density and length. Excessively heavy, kinky or curly coat is to be penalized.


Emphasis mine. As for ears, both varieties are the same:



> Ears - Uncropped large and erect, placed so that the base of the ear is level with the outside corner of the eye.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Crantastic said:


> For heaven's sake, people. If you have questions about varieties or want to prove a point, look at the breed standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you....


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

socorny said:


> How about doing something crazy like just accepting his floppy ears? If you wanted a dog bred to standard you should have gone to a reputable breeder of Chinese Cresteds.


 I will quote myself and admit where I was incorrect. 
I stated "if you wanted a dog bred to standard, you should have gone to a reputable breeder". What I realize is incorrect in this statement (that bostonbullmama was referring to) is the implication that pure bred dogs do nor require taping. I do realize that some do. Shelties come to mind. 
Let me elaborate- this person got their dog from a "farm". Who knows what that means? Maybe the dogs ears truly are not "pinnable" because they are too large, too heavy or *not true to standard*. No one knows because she did not go to a registered breeder who's history we can research... maybe they have the propensity for flop ears in their lines. Honestly, who cares enough to do that kind of research. I don't. 
My comment "how about doing something crazy like just accepting his floppy ears" was meant as: if this dog is having a visible allergic reaction to the adhesive, leave them be. 
Does that clear some things up?


----------



## flaviormedina (Aug 6, 2013)

socorny said:


> I will quote myself and admit where I was incorrect.
> I stated "if you wanted a dog bred to standard, you should have gone to a reputable breeder". What I realize is incorrect in this statement (that bostonbullmama was referring to) is the implication that pure bred dogs do nor require taping. I do realize that some do. Shelties come to mind.
> Let me elaborate- this person got their dog from a "farm". Who knows what that means? Maybe the dogs ears truly are not "pinnable" because they are too large, too heavy or *not true to standard*. No one knows because she did not go to a registered breeder who's history we can research... maybe they have the propensity for flop ears in their lines. Honestly, who cares enough to do that kind of research. I don't.
> My comment "how about doing something crazy like just accepting his floppy ears" was meant as: if this dog is having a visible allergic reaction to the adhesive, leave them be.
> Does that clear some things up?


Gee guys, what a fuss. Is it really necessary to get so worked up about this?? Let me clarify some points:

1) As I stated in the opening post, I do not have problems "accepting that his ears are floppy". I came here out of curiosity and wondering if there was a non-intrusive way of stimulating the ears to point up - I've read massaging the ears help with yorkies for example (I don't know if that's true, just read it somewhere). If I was worried sick that his ears were gonna get floppy, I would have taken him to an specialist, not come ask on the net. THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE LIGHT CONVERSATION, not a matter of life and death.

2) There are no certified chinese crested breeders in Brazil, you can look all you want, I checked this on the internet and by phone with some dog clubs in São Paulo. There are breeders that have won (national and international) prizes, which is the nearest thing we have here for that specific breed. Coincidentaly, one lives in my city, from whom I got mine - I would have had to fly a puppy from another city if I hadn't, which again I'm very inclined to avoid (can't see the place they were brought up, the stress of the flight, etc.).

3) They come from a farm because in Brazil it is strictly against the law to breed (for commercial purpouses) more than ten pets in the same house / stablishment in urban areas. So the fact that I got him from a farm actually speaks very well of the breeder, who is clearly not a clandestine puppy farmer.

4) Even if none of the above were true, there are nicer ways of talking to people when they come for advice.

I'd really appreciate if people were kinder, less condescending and assumed less without knowledge of the matter. This is only my second post in the forum, and I felt very well received in the first post. But I doubt I'll ever post here again. I thought this would be a place where people were interested in the well being of dogs, and flaming dog owners that come here with honest questions and doubts - even if they were doing everything absolutely wrong - will just send them away to post on yahoo answers or talk to their neighbours - which I believe is much less reliable than here. Of course we all can go to the vet - but then, I imagine that also covers 80% of the posts around here. People want someone to talk to, take advice and listen and learn. The posture I witnessed here is definately gonna push people away from here.

Thanks for those that replied to my doubts attentively and politely.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Don't let a back and forth banter throw you off - honestly, that was pretty tame compared to some forums I've seen (seriously - go on a Moms forum and ask about circumcision and you will feel WAY more attacked than any dog forum will make you feel, lol). 

There is lots to learn on this forum. Pages and pages of new posts. This forum has done VERY well for itself. I wouldn't let a small conflict that was the result of miscommunication steer you away from how much there is to learn on this forum.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It sounds like the breeder wasn't that bad anyway, though I'm not sure why being from a farm makes it better. Like... if they have MORE than ten dogs that just makes me more suspicious. But again it sounds like they aren't that bad from what you have said--it sounds like they do show and title their dogs and I'm assuming they health test in that case.

socorny-- you can't tell if a pup's ears will stand at 8 weeks :\ it's normal for an 8 week old puppy to have floppy ears.

And a Powderpuff is named for its coat yeah, not sure where you got that it had to do with the ears BostonBullMama.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Kayota said:


> It sounds like the breeder wasn't that bad anyway, though I'm not sure why being from a farm makes it better. Like... if they have MORE than ten dogs that just makes me more suspicious. But again it sounds like they aren't that bad from what you have said--it sounds like they do show and title their dogs and I'm assuming they health test in that case.
> 
> socorny-- you can't tell if a pup's ears will stand at 8 weeks :\ it's normal for an 8 week old puppy to have floppy ears.
> 
> And a Powderpuff is named for its coat yeah, not sure where you got that it had to do with the ears BostonBullMama.


 I'm not the one questioning whether the dog's ears will stand or not, the OP is. I didn't even pay attention to the age.


----------

